# Colt Matte Stainless Combat Target!



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

Here are a few Pictures of my Combat Target. It was offered in .45 Acp only. And was commonly called the Poor Mans Gold Cup. It was made in 1997 only and offered in a Matte blue/Parkerized version and a Matte SS version. And though it looks like a Gold cup it doesn't have the trigger of a Gold cup with the extra spring etc. Any how I thought I would share a odd ball Colt with you guys! They came with black rubber wrap around stocks. I changed mine out with nice Rosewood ones....:smt033
















:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Makes it look like it has a clear coat shot over the top of it there. I am still :drooling:drooling over the Python and you got to go and do this to me Mr.Larry.:smt023


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, you've done it again, Larry!:mrgreen:

You're a cruel guy!:anim_lol:


----------



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Makes it look like it has a clear coat shot over the top of it there. I am still :drooling:drooling over the Python and you got to go and do this to me Mr.Larry.:smt023


Thanks Baldy...I found a really nice diamondback I might put on layaway?:smt023



> Captain Crunch Yeah, you've done it again, Larry!
> 
> You're a cruel guy!


Thanks Captain Crunch!!!:smt033


----------

